# Help! I'm a Prisoner in a Chinese Fortune Cookie Factory!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Remember that old joke?...to be pulled out during a reading of one's fortune cookie after dining? I do, and use it as often as I can.

Our accounts cannot be deleted. I noticed how insubstantial this makes threads with titles like _"So-and-so is Permanently Leaving the Forum."_

No, they're not, because that's impossible.

*"Help! I'm a Prisoner in a Classical Music Discussion Forum!"*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Remember that old joke?...to be pulled out during a reading of one's fortune cookie after dining? I do, and use it as often as I can.
> 
> Our accounts cannot be deleted. I noticed how insubstantial this makes threads with titles like _"So-and-so is Permanently Leaving the Forum."_
> 
> ...


It is amazing how that less than 10% of members are active.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It is amazing how that less than 10% of members are active.


And yet, according to that thread, we are _the most powerful classical music forum in existence,_ and still expanding our sphere of influence globally! We might soon be the villain in the next James Bond movie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, your trapped in here with me forever..................................:devil:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes, your trapped in here with me forever..................................:devil:


Actually, that does not distress me as much as some of these other people in here, who are _way_ too sensitive about _everything,_ and oh, so, polite. It's weird to me how "politeness" seems to carry more importance than sexual discretion around here!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It is amazing how that less than 10% of members are active.


It is not a requirement to post on this site in order to be a "member". There are literally hundreds of members who are, what we call lurkers, who just enjoy reading the forums . . . and that is quite okay by us.

And who know . . . one day these "lurkers" might just become interested enough in Classical music and begin to post. We should welcome them with open arms when this ever happens.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes, your trapped in here with me forever..................................:devil:


But at least we can lose you in the crowd, eh?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> But at least we can lose you in the crowd, eh?


Many have tried but there is nowhere to hide in the outback!


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Actually, that does not distress me as much as some of these other people in here, who are _way_ too sensitive about _everything,_ and oh, so, polite. It's weird to me how "politeness" seems to carry more importance than sexual discretion around here!


Politeness is real important. Uber politeness to counter the trend towards savage meanness when people can post anonymously.

An alternative to enforcing politeness would be to require everyone to use their full entire legal name.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My full Legal name ÉddïéRÛKíddîngVãrèsë


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It is amazing how that less than 10% of members are active.


Sexually, or otherwise?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Triplets said:


> Sexually, or otherwise?


Does self-touching count? If so, the percentage would be much higher!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

JeffD said:


> . . . An alternative to enforcing politeness would be to require everyone to use their full entire legal name.


Not possible. Can you imagine how many members have the name "John" or "Adam" on a site like this? Would required extensive numbers placed after proper names ... then it turns into John1 being more important than John2, and well I was the "first" one here so I'm more ... ... ... blah blah blah ... creates an "us" and "them" situation which can be problematic.

We, as a forum, cannot enforce such a rule ... legally or otherwise. Ergo, my "not possible" comment.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Not possible. Can you imagine how many members have the name "John" or "Adam" on a site like this? Would required extensive numbers placed after proper names ... then it turns into John1 being more important than John2, and well I was the "first" one here so I'm more ... ... ... blah blah blah ... creates an "us" and "them" situation which can be problematic.
> 
> We, as a forum, cannot enforce such a rule ... legally or otherwise. Ergo, my "not possible" comment.


I think he meant first _and _last name, a policy which is required on social media sites such as Facebook and Quora. However, his suggestion struck me as being somewhat tongue-in-cheek, a rhetorical flourish intended to point out how anonymity sometimes leads to rude behavior.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I wish I could be Millionrainbows 2.0, apparently my lawyers didn't like the proposition


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Krummhorn said:


> Not possible. Can you imagine how many members have the name "John" or "Adam" on a site like this? Would required extensive numbers placed after proper names ... then it turns into John1 being more important than John2, and well I was the "first" one here so I'm more ... ... ... blah blah blah ... creates an "us" and "them" situation which can be problematic.
> 
> We, as a forum, cannot enforce such a rule ... legally or otherwise. Ergo, my "not possible" comment.


Yea, you are probably right. My only point is that when normal people cannot hide behind a pseudonym they tend to be much better behaved. When they risk being found in meat space, the 3D world, at home, at work, at church, they seek to avoid negative consequences of bad behavior.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hopefully not a political prisoner, I can't deal with another worldwide investigation about the Rainbowfellows cult milking money from the US legal system :scold:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I think he meant first _and _last name, a policy which is required on social media sites such as Facebook and Quora. However, his suggestion struck me as being somewhat tongue-in-cheek, a rhetorical flourish intended to point out how anonymity sometimes leads to rude behavior.


Rhetorical flourish! You flatter me.

I don't know about tongue in cheek, but yea, I kind of knew going in that enforcing real names "is a thing more ardently to be wished that seriously to be expected". (Alexander Hamilton, now that is rhetorical flourish!)

Thing is, being a relative newbie here, I am quite enthusiastic about all the potential enhancement of my musical life that this site can provide. And the new friends I am getting to know. And being a veteran of some social media disasters, I am perhaps a bit sensitive.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

ST4 said:


> I wish I could be Millionrainbows 2.0, apparently my lawyers didn't like the proposition


I'm sure the new 2.0 version would be better. Friendlier, more engaging…less controversial...:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It is amazing how that less than 10% of members are active.


Have you taken a survey of the actual % of those 10% of members who are active, whom are actually alive?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm sure the new 2.0 version would be better. Friendlier, more engaging…less controversial...:lol:


As long as it does not end up like a Rainbowwarrior- seemed to get done in by some Satanic French dressing down in the briny...........


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

JeffD said:


> ...when normal people cannot hide behind a pseudonym they tend to be much better behaved. When they risk being found in meat space, the 3D world, at home, at work, at church, they seek to avoid negative consequences of bad behavior.


That ignores all of the positive, democratic, equalizing effects of anonymity. When people use their full names and identities, they tend also to drag their real world credentials along, which can be just as negative.

With anonymity, there is equality.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> And who know . . . one day these "lurkers" might just become interested enough in Classical music and begin to post. We should welcome them with open arms when this ever happens.


I think they are interested in classical music but they just think they have nothing worthy to say even if they might have.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I think they are interested in classical music but they just think they have nothing worthy to say even if they might have.


I know I'm still interested: but in my case, at least, silence is golden.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A neutron walks into a bar and says, "I'd like a beer. How much will that be?" 
The bartender responds, "For you? No charge!"


----------

